# My Shiny Brites



## debodun (Dec 9, 2017)

Tree ornaments from my childhood.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2017)

*​Deb, how cool.  I do not remember ornaments like the animals, but I remember the others.  WOW.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2017)

I often see those types in Charity shops here ..I think there may still be some in my loft too from years gone by


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have quite a few of those also. Have not put up a large tree in years but want to keep those old ones anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

Deb,

Are the plastic animals made with that radioactive glow in the dark plastic from the 50's.

I remember that we used to have these little glow in the dark icicles that looked similar.


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2017)

I remember those icicles!  We thought those were the cat's meow.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> Are the plastic animals made with that radioactive glow in the dark plastic from the 50's.



Well, they do glow in the dark, but I have no way to measure if they are radioactive.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2017)

Most people remember the Noma lights that bubbled.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2017)

I remember several of those from my childhood as well,but I am coveting that donkey right now lol....


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am coveting that donkey right now lol....



Please elaborate.


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2017)

A lovely collection of tree ornaments Deb.
I remember some like those being on the tree when I was growing up.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 10, 2017)

Takes me back to my childhood.    Impressed you still have them after all these years.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Impressed you still have them after all these years.



I had a lot more years ago. When I cleaned out the attic in my parent's house (mine now), there must have been 10 boxes of them. I took out the ones I waned to keep and tried to sell the rest. It took a while and I ended up selling them for $1 a box and the guy complained about that.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 10, 2017)

Lovely Deb, thank you for sharing.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 10, 2017)

I love those!


----------

